# Gypsy and Busy Bee pregnancy thread!



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All right, so I'm really starting off early here, but I can't help myself :laugh: This will be our second kidding. I learned a whole lot through the first one and have the ladies up on their copper and calcium. Everyone looks to be in good shape, and it looks like they both settled! 

Busy Bee was bred November 15th.









Waning Moon "Gypsy" was bred November 21st.









I found something really cool as well! It's a site that lets you see the baby goat development: http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/embryo.html

I think I'm learning more through breeding goats then I did in school


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

That's a very cool informational walk-through you found. I wish it didn't skip from 60 days to kids being born. It would be cool if there was something out there that gave you week-by-week progress on baby goat development like they have for people.

Good luck to your girls! Sounds like they both took on the first try so that makes them rock stars already!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So exciting!!! Thinking pink for you!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with your kidding!:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pink, pink


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, think pink! :laugh: I'll be happy as long as everyone's healthy, but I would love some girls.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

exciting!! I'm afraid to start one since I'm not sure everyone is bred. By the end of Jan., when we draw for our testing, if anyone is still questionable I'll draw for bio also. Thinking healthy and pink for you.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thinking pink and good luck!

I will be experiencing my first kidding after the New Year, and am both scared to death and excited! I was a Paramedic for years and delivered several dozen real life kids, I always had something in the animal department I was breeding and having babies with, but for some reason the goats are totally different for me! I'm worried I will screw something up. So I will probably be posting constantly during the time period!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The ladies are starting to dry up! In a week or so we'll be giving them a shot of multimin to make sure they've got everything they need for a healthy pregnancy. They will also be moving back to their April kids this week.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Multimin has been given, still no signs of heat (YAY!) and little baby bumps are already starting, especially on Busy Bee! 

Laura, here are the baby bump pictures I promised!

Gypsy likes to hide her kids, but she's definitely getting rounder. Busy Bee displays her kids proudly :laugh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Shellshocker66 said:


> Thinking pink and good luck!
> 
> I will be experiencing my first kidding after the New Year, and am both scared to death and excited! I was a Paramedic for years and delivered several dozen real life kids, I always had something in the animal department I was breeding and having babies with, but for some reason the goats are totally different for me! I'm worried I will screw something up. So I will probably be posting constantly during the time period!


I don't know how humans are and what you can/can't do to help in labor...but for goats...just remember that you can go in and shift things around, push the kids back, pull legs/heads forward, etc. As long as you are gentle and don't pull outside of contractions (and your nails are cut) you can have a lot of freedom in there with what you are doing. I've seriously re-adjusted some kids before and never hurt the doe/kids. In dire straights, its always better to get them out than leave them in, IMO.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !!! The girls look huge to me and they are due in April ? WOW !
Awwwww , how exciting , I cant take it ,lolol.
Now I have something to hold on to , lol. Their little baby bump pictures 

Thanks


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> OMG !!! The girls look huge to me and they are due in April ? WOW !
> Awwwww , how exciting , I cant take it ,lolol.
> Now I have something to hold on to , lol. Their little baby bump pictures
> 
> Thanks


No problem! Gypsy likes to give triplets, Busy Bee has only kidded once and it was twins, but she came from a litter of triplets too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to wait till April to get my baby fix !!!!
So , what do I do , I go get a pig ! :eyeroll:
Well , maybe.....but still :GAAH:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Cuddled the girls today. Poor Bee has already started grunting softly to herself, but they both have such a peaceful look to them -- all three of us are excited for these kids 

We're going to buy some high quality thorvin kelp to feed them the last month or two of pregnancy. 

Bee did not show this much belly last year. Maybe it's because she was a FF last year, but I do have to wonder ... does she have trips in there?? 

Laura, what have the doe fairies told Lilly about my girls?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Does ,lots of does !!
Possibly one buck , she's not quite sure yet she says 
She's positive Snow White has trips though !!

Lilly and Yosi have been talking all day about all the expectant 
mommas


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Getting bigger every day! Could it be trips or ... quads??  Still three months till the kids arrive!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG she is big 
How exciting !!! YAY


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My hubs thinks quads are very rare ....how rare is it for a goat of any breed to have quads ?

Anybody ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Quads are rare, but not unheard of. I think in terms of what is most common, 1st is twins, 2nd is singles, 3rd is trips, and 4th is quads. I have also seen quints on here.

It can also be hereditary ... and you can encourage multiples by "flushing" before conception, making sure they are good and fat. Well, I did that so that (hopefully) they wouldn't have singles. Apparently, it worked :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Excuse my newbiness , but what do you mean by flushing ?
And just by fattening them up gives you more of a chance that they
dont have singles and have twins , triplets.....


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Flushing is increasing the quality/quantity of their feed right before and then for a short period shortly after breeding.... tricking their bodies into working as efficiently (maturing as many eggs as possible and then creating a receptive environment for implantation) as possible.... making their bodies think they'll handle multiples ok.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Karen


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

(It doesn't work if your girl is flushed year round like my little heifer georgia)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yup! My girls are never skinny, but I just wanted to be on the safe side. Singles are still possible but I'd rather encourage them to have multiples -- easier to deliver.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Laura, guess what I felt today??

BABIES!

I felt little movements on Busy Bee's right side. The little peanuts are kickin' in there!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

After I thought about it , I guess it is easier to pass the twins the it would be a single due to the size. I just hate to see trips and one of them fighting for its life because it didnt get enough of what it needed while in the womb. idk.....so much to think about here ,lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Laura, guess what I felt today??
> 
> BABIES!
> 
> I felt little movements on Busy Bee's right side. The little peanuts are kickin' in there!


Oh I am very excited , one or maybe even two of those little angels from either momma will be a wonderful playmate for my Yosi 

The excitement builds , lol I cant get myself too crazy because there is still a while to go and I wont get nothing done because then i will be wanting to visit so i can feel them moving for myself !!! Then , my dear , I will be driving you completely insane , lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm SO excited. We're going to start them on kelp as I've heard very good things about it.

If there are trips I'll be supplementing with a bottle. We'll make sure everyone has their fair share of milk


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , believe me WHF , I'll be there helping bottle feed 
You most likely wont be able to keep me away , lol.
You have no idea what you have gotten yourself into honey !!!
I am the masked baby goat cuddlier :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm just so excited :laugh: I hope they bless us with some lovely little doelings.

Augh, why did Busy Bee have to show her pregnancy so early and get me all excited THREE MONTHS before they kid??

At least I have plenty to keep me busy ... hopefully the time will fly.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , I know ! Its got to be so hard being there are seeing her everyday , lol You cant avoid looking at her , feeling the babies and wondering what will be , lol

Yes , I hope she does give us a few doelings  
I cant wait , I am so excited , lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goodness tonight she looks even bigger than this morning.

She looks like she's due much sooner than she is 

Bee! Just because you loved your twins doesn't give you the right to double the amount this year! Goodness, girl.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel woozy now just thinking about it :worried::shocked:ray::GAAH:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gypsy's starting to widen now!  She'll have to really book it to catch up with Bee, haha!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just thought about something , two months really isnt too far away !!!
:wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No it isn't AT ALL!  Where did the time go?? Soon we'll have babies hopping all over the place!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Should I allow myself to get excited and jump around like a little kid on Christmas day ? 
Heck yeah :fireworks::wahoo::stars::wahoo::fireworks:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You bet you should!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Quads are rare, but not unheard of. I think in terms of what is most common, 1st is twins, 2nd is singles, 3rd is trips, and 4th is quads. I have also seen quints on here.
> 
> It can also be hereditary ... and you can encourage multiples by "flushing" before conception, making sure they are good and fat. Well, I did that so that (hopefully) they wouldn't have singles. Apparently, it worked :laugh:


Mine almost always have twins/triplets but for FF gals. And with them I prefer singles. I had two sets of quads last year, and one the year before. And I only had I think 4-5 does kid each of those years!

I have an older doe that I'm waiting on, who supposedly kidded quads a couple of times, then I got her and she had a single, last year twins, and this year I'll bet my bottom dollar its a single. They just do whatever they want sometimes it seems...

I did read a study done with wild horses, that showed females who were losing weight when they conceived had something like 85% fillies and the ones that were gaining weight had a similar number of colts. The scientists said it should work with any prey animal...that when they conceive if they are losing weight the body feels there must be a shortage or an oncoming shortage so it makes girls, because if there is a survival issue for the species, females are more important. But with goats, if you put them on a diet before you breed them, you end up with smaller "litters."

Of course its all theory anyways so I don't know how well that would hold up in practice, this gender selection thing. I flushed mine last year and fed them quite a bit and I had almost all boys! Out of both sets of quads, it was BBBG...Then I had twin boys out of one, a single boy out of another and the only twin girls I had was out of a doe I bought two months pregnant, so I had nothing to do with her condition at conception. I don't know if its worth multiples to me if they are all boys, so I didn't flush anyone this year. They were all fat by the time I got the buck here, so I cut back their rations barely a week before breeding. Hopefully not enough to encourage singletons, but maybe enough to encourage GIRLS! Lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are my lovely girls doing ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very well! We're taking bets on Busy Bee. I think triplets, my mom and sister think quads. Gypsy I'm thinking maybe triplets too. They are both HUGE, and thriving! I'll have to take some updated pictures with my new phone


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:leap::leap::dance::dance::fireworks::fireworks::wahoo::wahoo::stars::stars::clap::clap:arty:arty:arty::balloons::balloons:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Time to play the guessing game, guys! How many do you think these girls are carrying? They have two months to go til delivery day!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im totally afraid to say quads so im saying trips for Bee and twins for Gypsy :

But Lilly just told me they are both having trips , go figure :shrug:
:leap::leap::dance::dance::fireworks::fireworks::stars::stars::balloons::balloons:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd say twins for both...and all doelings :thumbup:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> I'd say twins for both...and all doelings :thumbup:


Woo hoo! Wouldn't that be ideal!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I say all does too and one will be all black with little white socks 
MINE


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww!! How cute would that be Laura?!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking big


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Waaaay too cute , lololol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lol agreed!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Busy Bee and Gypsy are continueously inflating. Busy Bee already has a little udder, I will have to post pics when I get on my laptop. Yesterday I felt firm kicks from both bellies  They're on the way!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its not uncommon for them to pop out sooner on their second third fourth etc pregnancies as their body has already stretched before and does so easily the next go around. But triplets for Bee are certainly not out of the question. 

Ive found that they blow up by month 2 and then dont really grow much more in size till month 4 when they get a bit larger but not much. Obviously there are exceptions to this and Ive experienced that as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So exciting :stars::stars::stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gypsy seems a bit larger but isn't constantly expanding like Bee seems to be :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

'Lil udder starting up on Bee. Nothing on Gypsy yet, but I'm watching ... :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , good girl Bee


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a good size udder already nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice! Can't wait to see those kids!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Neither can I!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me neither


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Guess who finally started an udder ... Gypsy!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee's udder is huge, but not tight. I'm feeling little hoovers all the time! I'm pretty convinced at this point she has quads, but I've never seen her with triplets, so I'm still hopeful :laugh:

Gypsy is carrying her pregnancy very well and glowing. She let me feel a baby a few days ago 

We're putting together the kidding kit, and looks like it's about time for butt shaves :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just realized the ticker on my signature was wrong ... Busy Bee is due in 9 days!
Gypsy and Bee got their "butt shaves" yesterday. Now we wait!
  :baby:  ray: :leap: :coffee2: :kidblack:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You like to give me heart palpitations , dont you Danielle ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I heard you have a reservation Laura! You wont be disappointed with Puff's kids. I cant wait to see what my doe bred to him has so I can keep another of his daughters *fingers crossed*


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahah! You and me both, Laura! No wonder Bee looks closer than my ticker said she was ... today one ligament was very tough to find. Oh boy, hang on tight, here we go! (hold on another week for me, Bee!)

Yes, Laura has reserved two doelings of her choice  And I can't wait to see them either ... Puff is an amazing sire.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> I think I heard you have a reservation Laura! You wont be disappointed with Puff's kids. I cant wait to see what my doe bred to him has so I can keep another of his daughters *fingers crossed*


Yes , I do have my fingers crossed for two doelings 
I loved the Puff man and Im sure I wont be disappointed either 
Now if Daneielle would stop taking days off the tickers by the handful , I might last till then , lolol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! :laugh: 

Laura, I have a name theme for each doe. Gypsy is Super Hero themed, and Busy Bee is Pooh Bear themed. If I were to post some name ideas, and you liked them, I'd be happy to let you choose from the "name list"when the doelings are born. Does this interest you?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course it does , are you cwazy ? :leap:
I will think of some , thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Puff has some awesome daughters Laura!! Stacey has some real nice ones and so does Danielle! And my doe Cream Puff is his daughter too! 
Thinking pink for you guys!! :kidred:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Patti is a Puff x Gypsy daughter, and I'm loving everything about her conformation  Leona is beautiful too ... so dairy and long. His personality is wonderful as well and that carried through too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to say, Puffy (my girl Puffy lol!) has one of the best personalities of all my girls! and out of her three kids this year two seem to have gotten that as well! One is a little spitfire! But once you get ahold of her she loves to cuddle too! So I guess all three! LOL!

Good luck with your girls Laura!  :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As promised, here are some name ideas.

Busy Bee (Theme, Pooh Bear): Honey Bear, Piglet, Tigger Bee, Little Owl, Eeyore, Bunny, Little Riddles, Hoppy Robin, Honey Bear.

Gypsy (Theme, Super Heroes): Mystique, Little Sprite, Daredevil, Black Rider, Nightwing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Little Sprite and Dora 
For the Pooh names , I like Honey Bear , but I would just call her Honey Bee , I like how it sounds 

I just havent had the time to look up names yet , lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Honey Bee is adorable :3 Little Sprite was my favorite of the Gypsy kid options ... it's what I used to call Patti


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee is very slow and quiet today. I gave her some warm molasses water, just to make me feel better, and she slurped it up. She's still eating, but just seems very close to me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oooooohhhhhhhh !!!!! I'm so flipping excited here !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm laughing at your post " I gave her warm molasses water just to make me feel better ". lololol
Awww , your such a great momma 
Please keep us posted Danielle , I'll be thinking about you guys all day!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can I reserve those names you mentioned , Little Sprite and Honey Bee


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Oooooohhhhhhhh !!!!! I'm so flipping excited here !!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm laughing at your post " I gave her warm molasses water just to make me feel better ". lololol
> Awww , your such a great momma
> ...


I will keep you posted! At the moment she is pacing, getting up and down, her tail is straight up and I think I have a bit of stretching. No active labor yet, we are watching her like hawks! She looks in from the backyard to tell me she's getting close. 

Haha! I just wanted to make sure she had some good energy and hydration in her. She is fine, but I always feel better when I can "do" something for them.

Yes you can, adorable names


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh so exciting!!! Good luck! Thinking pink for you and Laura! And I like those names too! Very cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh , this may be it , so exciting :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Take pictures if possible ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Skyla


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pictures are a must for sure! I think she will probably go tonight, like last year ... but you never know with Bee


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's very restless ... almost but not quite as restless as me :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You !!! Im restless too , lolol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My sister was laughing at me ... I was telling her how restless Bee was as I paced :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol!!! You two are too funny! I'm always restless with them too hehe!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Skyla , i love your new avatar , soooo cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well ? Anything ? OMG where are you ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No, nothing! I still think it will be tonight, but she could hold out longer on me if she wanted to be a bugger ...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ligaments are gone, and I haven't been able to feel any kids today. Caught her yawning (sometimes sign of labor). I think she's in stage 1 labor ... I would be surprised if kids aren't here within 12 hours.  Pray for us!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

ray: Please make everything go smoothly!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, milkmaid  Just hoping the kids don't get tangled up ... we have the vets ready if we need them, which is a major blessing


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Augh, being true to the doe code. She was nesting, stretching, tummy-talking, pacing. Now she’s contentedly munching her hay and acting like everything’s normal XD If she’s anything like last year, she won’t tell us when it’s TIME until the babies are popping out. Cue the hair-pulling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Laura  Promie was checking out the camera hehe! One of the many daily 'Promie pics' 

Aww I know how you feel! I have a doe like that!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very similar to her mom that way. I remember one year Lola was acting close but wouldnt go into active labor I was watching the goats from my gmoms porch and then finally she went into labor. We heard the scream and I got out there in time for the first one to pop out. But I wasnt prepared because she hadnt given me the signs so the kids got a bit sandy for being born right onto the sand. that was the first year she gave me triplets. I cant remember if I was there for Bees birth or not. Many times my brother was the one who handled it all and then text me at work to tell me what I had new out in the barn


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh dear :laugh: Augh can you imagine if I walked outside to bouncing little kids! :laugh: I wouldn't be surprised. She is master of the doe code.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

OK definitely looking like go time. Hopefully next update will be a kidding one!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

How exciting :leap: Good luck to you and Bee


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Danielle and I have been messaging each other all day , lol
I am walking around with my cell phone glued to me. Now thats a first 
because I never do that ! I usually only use it to check emails or take pictures , I have made maybe five or six calls on it , lol
I made her promise me to text me no matter what time of night to let me know about the babies and of course how Bee is doing 
How exciting !!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gypsy just threw me for a loop. She is pawing and her ligaments are gone ... I am SURE I saw her bred after Bee ... but ... maybe he got her earlier without me knowing :hair: Oh these girls.

Taking a nap, then I'll be back there in an hour to check on them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, both does are definately in labor. Both are bedding down, stretching, yawning. I think Bee will pop before Gypsy but it will be a close race. Both were given their calcium drench. I'm heading back out in an hour ... not too long now ...


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck with kidding! How exciting. I'm just going to sleep to get up and fence in my pasture in the morning  sOunds like your day will be more fun than mine


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Still no kids ... looks like it will be morning after all


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Aww well, I'm done in about an hour. I'll be the last to hear again, darn it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to hear what they have!! And of corse I have to work all AM! I'm checking in first thing when I get home! Good luck and thinking pink!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ligaments are still gone, we have had a few contractions, but that is it. :hair: No pushing. They aren't in pain or spacey, but a bit uncomfortable. Today SHOULD be the day. Oh these girls :hair:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , you poor thing Danielle !!!!!
Take a nice nap , you need it girl 
I hope they are born today , since they are my birthday present


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope so too! :laugh: They are out walking now, we're hoping they'll walk those babies out!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , if I have to come over there and squeeze those kids out today , I will you know


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I will be sure to let you know! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you need to fool them. Tell them you are going away and drive around the block. When they think you are gone, they will probably go into full labor. Then you will be home quickly.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Went out this morning to check on them, and what happened? First, I felt BOTH of their ligaments (Gypsy's are back but very low, Busy Bee has one). Then I felt babies moving.

Pardon me as I go burn the doe's code of honor.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol....I wonder how long they planned that little prank :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , that is a cruel joke ! Not fair girls , not funny either !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! Naughty girls!! Hope they hurry things up for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont check ligaments after they pee or right after they stand up. It will give you a false "reading"

just an FYI


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Anything new?!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I made sure that I checked the ligaments after they were standing for awhile. Then I pulled my mom out to double check for me :laugh:

Nothing new. They are SOOO close ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man! They are driving me just as crazy as you and Laura! Haha!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You should have seen the smirk on Gypsy's face after I discovered her ligaments.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I can imagine! I've gotten a few of them smirks too.. Hehe!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Shoot...I was hoping I would see baby pics when I came in tonight. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee's ligaments are gone again, she's looking open and she's baby-talking to her tummy. Looks like another long night ahead of us.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

This time for sure, okay Bee?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think Bee means it this time. I dug and dug for those ligaments and felt nothing but mush. She is crying more earnestly than usual, weaving her head, and talking to her tummy. We have her in with her daughter, and her daughter is standing over her to protect her.

Methinks, tonight or tomorrow


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

yay


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing yet ... we'll let them out to walk and I'll check her ligs again to make sure they are still gone.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Tada! Return of the ligaments.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:slapfloor::hammer::laugh::laugh::crazy::ROFL::mecry::mecry::mecry::scratch::scratch::sigh::sigh::sigh::question::question::question::leap::leap::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::shrug::shrug::shrug::wallbang::wallbang::wallbang:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My sentiments exactly, Laura :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Grrr I'm coming up tonight and will have all day at my parents tomorrow. Was hoping to go visit babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, who knows, maybe she'll pop tonight. Don't hold your breath, though :laugh: I think she's decided she enjoys being pregnant, and is going to let Gypsy kid before her.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Tada! Return of the ligaments.


:laugh: :hair: 
Don't give her the satisfaction of seeing you lose your marbles!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oy!! Really?!? Goodness me! I'm going crazy here!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Darn it girls! Again, a long day outside, hoping to come in to baby pics but noooooo lol. You two just like to keep us all on the edge of our seats don't ya


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Both girls are peacefully asnooze with their sweet daughters  Both had ligaments so I’m going to get a good nights sleep. I may check at 3am just to be safe, but I don’t think it will be tonight. Watch, just because I’m letting my guard down, I’ll wake up to kids, ha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man! They drive ya crazy don't they?! 

Got a baby monitor next to your bed?! Lol!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sure that's been their plan all along :laugh: But at least you can get some rest tonight, unless your like me and have anxiety all night thinking of them going into labor lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do wake up thinking about them :hair: Silly girls!

Skyla, the baby monitor didn't work! The barn is to far away, with a metal roof. I want to save for a kidding cam.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee's ligaments are gone, again, but knowing her they could pop back any time  Her udder is a balloon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings her udder has filled considerably then Im going with today being the day. 

Also she just wanted to wait till I could get there  JK


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That would be nice , lolol
Today is a beautiful day for babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , but then again , tomorrow is going to be really nice too 
Even the rest of the week is going to be nice , nicer then the weather we had over the weekend anyway !!
So Bee and Gypsy , anytime now would be really nice to have your babies


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> beings her udder has filled considerably then Im going with today being the day.
> 
> Also she just wanted to wait till I could get there  JK


She was saving the babies for you! :laugh:

No contractions, she's out nibbling on a pine tree right now. Very glad I can see her from the window :laugh: Also glad I actually got a full night's sleep!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Come on Bee!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Having some serious contractions, and she won't leave the barn! Stacey came over and says she'd be very surprised if it wasn't tonight


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup sorry I had to leave. Julio is done work and back but seems in no hurry to leave to go home so if you need anything dont hesitate to call.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Stacey! I will keep you posted for sure. She's still having some strong contractions, but no pushing as of yet. Trying to keep her (and ourselves, haha!) as calm as possible


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hopefully its an easy delivery once she gets down to full business. 

Everything seemed normal and she really didnt loose her ligaments and start contractions till nearly 3-4pm so its all normal


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So she could still give birth in the middle of the night, as I originally predicted :laugh: Thanks, Bee.

Stacey thank you so much for your moral support! I think as we get some more years under our belt it will be easier to read the signs and not panic


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope everything goes well! How exciting! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yaaaay let's do this thing! Let's get some does!  Good luck to you


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck Bee and Danielle!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

got a text but will let Danielle post the news


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

No fair


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww!! Now I'm going crazy all over again!!! 
 :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Might as well keep everyone in suspense


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You know too don't you Laura?!? Oh come on!! Pretty Please?!? *puppy face* with a cherry on top?!? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know your lurking around here Laura! You got you little doe didnt you?!?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No sweetie , I dont know anymore then you do , lolol
As long as Bee is OK , and her babies , thats all that matters .
And I would like my little does , but you never know , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww! I was hoping you did! Lol!

Well still sending pink vibes your way!

And agreed! As long as Bee and kids are healthy and safe we're all happy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gee , I hope Danielle is OK , lolol
Poor kid has been on a roller coaster of a ride lately 

You best get your butt on here and give everyone a update missy !!!
Because Im going to sleep , lolol. :sleeping:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet she is snuggling her new kids and showering them with kisses if she is anything like me 
She sure has! Silly does! I think Bee had to of red the Does Code over and over!! :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Quads! 3 bucklings, and a BEAUTIFUL little doe  You got your girl, Laura! All are up and nursing, Bee is well.  Sorry it took me so long to update! Had to make sure everyone got a tummy full of colostrum. One little guy was SO stubborn.

And I left my cell phone inside! I slipped out, just to check on her, and she was in labor! Had to have her water broken, but she pushed well. The kids were a good size so repositioning was okay


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing she had one doe and one buck. 

ETA: Nevermind! I was way off! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo!!! :stars: :leap: yay!! So happy for the both of you!!  see told ya Laura!  you got your doe  hehe!

Glad mom and kids are doing good!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! She took a break after the three boys and I was going "Well ... at least all are healthy." Then BAM like a bullet out flies the little girl. Firecracker, she is! So cute too ... brown with a white spot on her shoulder, and white frosting on her ears and nose.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! She had a little surprise for ya  :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the quads!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Eeeee!!!! Pictures when you can please!! FOUR, how exciting  I was just wondering, do you bottle feed when you get quads?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Riley! Looks like it's been a buck year for everyone! But I'm glad to have my doeling for Laura


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Eeeee!!!! Pictures when you can please!! FOUR, how exciting  I was just wondering, do you bottle feed when you get quads?


We are going to leave them with momma, but will be bottle-feeding too, to make sure everyone has enough.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the cuties my sister got with her smart phone. Laura, the last picture is of the doeling with my youngest sister


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are adorable!!  congrats again! 

You have a very pretty little doeling Laura!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !!! Wow they are so beautiful Danielle !!!
Congrats honey. !!!!!
Well done Miss Bee 
I can't wait to see her !!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a few more pictures! I'll see if I can get them up tonight.

Laura, that little girl is a firecracker. A go-getter and very alive!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Skyla , she is a beauty !!
So this is my Little Honey Bee


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Laura, I LOVE your name. Always have. Just sayin! Laura, Laura, Laura... 

Congrats on your baby Laura, she's quite the little one!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't wait to post the pics ... she is chocolate brown, with unique facial markings, a white spot on her shoulder, and a white patch on her side. She's the flashiest of the bunch. Laura, if you ever decide to let her go, I get first dibs! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww ,im dying to see more of her now !!! lol
Sounds like she is just gorgeous 
I'm very happy to see my Little Honey Bee


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh where oh where can my Honey Bee be ?
Oh where oh where can she be ?
Danielle , please wake up and post more pictures of her 
lolol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Today I'll get much better pictures, we're going to let them out with mommy for some sun shine  I'll see if I can get a video too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!!! Too funny Laura! :slapfloor:


Oh! Can I have some sunshine too?! Cloudy and rainy here


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't wait , I can't wait , lololol
I was thinking about her all night , lol. And the boys too 

Aww , sorry about your weather over there Skyla 
Hope the sun shines later for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Excited Laura? 


Thanks  the sun is trying.. Clouds just don't want to be nice


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me ? Excited , pish posh , not me , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!!! No, I didn't think so :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Laura, I have NEVER heard you excited... I mean, how can that be?!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No , not me OwnedByGoats , never , lolol
Yes , I am excited , beyond sitting still excited , lol
Skyla knows how I am already 

Little does Danielle know , im on my way there :slapfloor:
No , only kidding Danielle , but I will be there one day soon , thats for sure 

I just need to smoosh those little ones , many many times


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! No worse then me Laura! I sure bet you couldn't sleep last night! and your kid was born!! :ROFL: 

HAHA!!!

Oh I know what you mean!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> No , not me OwnedByGoats , never , lolol
> Yes , I am excited , beyond sitting still excited , lol
> Skyla knows how I am already
> 
> ...


:slapfloor:

I can't wait until you can meet them. There is no medicine better than holding a newborn baby goat!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Good to hear that all went well and all babies and mama are doing great!!

Are these your first quads?
My first were last year and I was a nervous wreck! Babies stayed with mom but I weigh all my kids here once a week so I knew within a week which 2 babies needed that supplemental bottle and this year the same way... stay with mom and 2 get a bottle 3-4 times a day. Good luck and have fun with those adorable babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are my first quads, and I must admit, I'm a bit nervous too! Tomorrow I plan to go out with a bottle and teach (or attempt to teach, haha!) all kids to take the bottle, so that when the time comes to suppliment, I can give a little to whoever needs it. At this point, I'm thinking it will be the little girl, and the younger brother (of course, the most stubborn).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just my luck , my girls will have a record setting amount of kids and i will be overwhelmed to the extent of self imploding 
Just saying....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can help un-overwhelm you!  LOL!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Everyone's great! Went to check at Bee has them all filled up with milk :dance:

Gypsy's still chilling and hanging around. I think she'll hold for a bit.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Today is day 144 for Gypsy, still as comfortable as ever :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she just wants to wait for me to come over on Monday


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! I bet that's the case! You'll be over, I'll be at work, and she'll go into labor


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Udder seemed a bit larger today. Ligaments still there. We're getting close.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Come on Gypsy!! 
Give your mama and aunty Laura some does too!  hehe!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd LOVE some does, but all I want right now is a good kidding and healthy kids


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lets go Gypsy  
:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She was calling for me today and restless, separated herself. But when she went back to eating and napping I gave up :laugh: Maybe tonight ... maybe tomorrow. Soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any udder change? it was very small when I was there yesterday.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not drastically different from yesterday. Do you think he may have gotten her at a latter date?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She is only on 147 so she likely will go more closer to 150-152 

It's always possible for her to have not taken on the breeding you witnessed since he was there longer but I wouldn't jump to that conclusion just yet


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh :hair: Can't wait until this waiting game is over!

Of course then I'll be waiting for my juniors :laugh:

I felt Gypsy's babies kicking today


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Checked her, the udder is filling! Quite a difference from this morning. Not tight, but it is looking much bigger and fuller. Ligs were very hard to find.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY!!! Come on Gypsy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Go Gypsy !!!! Come on girl , give your wonderful momma some beautiful little girls


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We've got some light contractions and some major pawing. Methinks it's pre-labor


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

get ready cause here she goes..good luck


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:wahoo: I don't know how I missed all the action. Congrats on the four babies. Now lets see what you get.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Anything yet for Gypsy?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not yet, we're waiting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay! Getting close!! Thinking PINK!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dar she blows !

Anything yet ??


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing yet! Her udder is FULL and looking fabulous  Love this girl's udder. She is wide-eyed and clingy. No regular contractions yet ... she may just keep me until morning, the stinker :laugh: Either way, she is getting check-ups every 2 hours.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ohh! Getting closer and closer! 

Do we get to see this fabulous udder?!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Forgot to take a picture ... I'll have to snap one soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do hope that she allows you some rest tonight! Sending happy, healthy kidding vibes to you :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, in anticipation I won't be sleeping well anyway :laugh: By the way she was acting during the day it seemed like it would be TONIGHT. But when I left her, though she was a bit wide-eyed, she was calm and eating. Hard to know ... :/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Felt her udder, it is tight. We went to check her and instead of being asleep as usual, she was up and had that wide-eyed look in her eye. I comforted her, and I believe she gave us a few contractions. One at least was noticeable. Up to once an hour watches for Miss Gypsy. Gave her a bit of calcium, hopefully we'll see some good contractions and she'll have those babies in a nice position.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hugs and kisses for Gypsy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Gotta love the late night ones!

Safe happy kidding two the both of you!

And give Gypsy some extra snuggles from me


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She'll get lots of kissies! I personally am looking forward to a full night's (and possibly a day or two) of sleep when this is all said and done :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I know what you mean! Sleep always feels so nice after kidding is over! LOL!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Come on Gypsy! Come on Gypsy! You can do it, yes you can!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Get those kiddos out before I need to go to bed!!!!!!!!! Heehee just kidding... (and I hope you are kidding too Gypsy :slapfloor


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No kids! I am amazed ... what is this girl waiting for??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What?!? Come on Gypsy!!! We need some kidos!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:scratch: I thought for sure I'd get on here and see new babies. Time to go make her take a long walk.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL clearwtrbeach, I agree! Or we can just send Busy Bee's quads over to step on her and SQUASH those babies out! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright miss Gypsy :hair: You are done playing around now , your Momma is going to pull her hair out along with some of yours if you don't squeeze those babies out soon ! Not mentioning what your doing to the rest of us. :eyeroll:

Some cooperation on your part would be very much appreciated 
right now :sigh:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

it'll be like crossroads and the minute you give up and close your eyes and viola there's the babies. :laugh:


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

^^^that is exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know something you guys dont


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She had babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope , duckies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Danielle will have to spill it , I can't , but all is well


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Twin bucklings! :dance: She delivered in perfect position, and all by herself, other than us breaking her water to help things along


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Geez, we've all been having a buck year!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

No fair Laura you are always 'in the loop'  Congrats glad she finally went and all was well. Ok I'll check back for pics.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As much as I would have loved doelings ... I am just thrilled everyone is healthy! Last year Gypsy had such a tough delivery ... this year, to have her be such a trooper and pop those giant babies right out, I was thrilled!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooray for Gypsy ! Glad all are doing fine 

Nah , in the loop , a little loopy , it's all good , . lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No ,no , no ! It is NOT a buck year !!!
Don't say that Riley !! lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! So happy they are all doing well! Sorry you guys didn't get a forking though.. Maybe next year 

LOL Laura! 

I had a doe year


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Forking :thinking::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!!! Sorry!! Dumb iPod changes things on me! I meant Doeling!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrats on a happy healthy kidding!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the Forking. Hehe 

Love how auto correct does that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Rofl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Yah.. Most of the time I catch it before I submit... Guess I should double check from now on! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Most of the time I check it but sometimes I just hit it through.
I caught one spellcheck error that would have had me tossed off the forum ! Seriously , one word wasn't even close to the word I meant to type , lol. Especial funny 
We have all done that one time at least , but sometimes they are darn funny , lol
Especially when a friend does it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Too funny!!
Yah I know what you mean! Forking?!? how do you get that out of doeling?!?! :ROFL:
Yah it sure is! lol!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats!!! So glad everything went smoothly for you. Can't wait to see those cute baby pics


----------

